# Mastitis, Congestion, or...?



## Ariel301 (Mar 14, 2010)

My doe Flora kidded on Friday morning. Prior to kidding, her udder was enormous for about a month--so big it gave her trouble walking because it's kind of saggy too from old age--so I had to help her out by milking her. I know it's not usually a good idea to milk a goat before it kids, but she was in so much discomfort that it really needed to be done.

She had mastitis at some point before we got her. She came to us milking only out of one side of her udder. The other side would not even fill up. This year, it did fill up, and before she kidded the milk that was coming out of it was sort of brownish and sticky for a few days, but then went to normal. The other side was working normally. 

Today I noticed that the top part of her udder looked very large and tight and full, the "shelf" in the back sticks out far enough that she drips urine all over it when she goes. But the lower half of it is empty. No milk is coming out. I am not sure if the top is actually sore to the touch or not because she doesn't normally like it messed with anyway, but she does try to get away if I touch it. She has also semi-rejected her kids, and will not feed them, so I had to start giving them bottles. Flora is eating and drinking--she is ravenous for food, it's like she can't get enough--and her temperature is normal. She doesn't seem depressed or even tired/worn out/sore from kidding even though it was a difficult birth. I was present at the birth and saw her pass the afterbirth, so I know that's not the problem. Her droppings are a little soft and clumpy, but I've noticed my does usually do that for the first couple of days after giving birth. She doesn't want to be in a stall or pen at all, she constantly tries to knock us down and get out the gate, and if she does get out, she takes off running across the pasture at full speed and will not come back on her own. We have to go catch her and bring her back to the babies. This is abnormal for her, she normally loves babies so much she steals them from other does. 

I don't have a mastitis test or access to a vet who will treat goats. I can give her antibiotics at home if I need to, but I am pretty limited because not much is available around here for goats and I don't really have any money at the moment. I'm hoping this does not turn out to be serious! What does it sound like the problem is? Hopefully only congestion? What can/should I do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not sure about the mastitis but it sure sounds like this should be the last year for Flora to kid. Especially if she has been an attentive mom in the past and isn't this time.

Good luck with your goat.


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, this probably will be her last time anyway, as she just turned 9 years old.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 14, 2010)

I never, EVER milk a doe before she kids.
The udder should have a 'plug' in ea. teat to keep bacteria out.
Also, the colostrum production could be boogered up by milking them before they kid...
Milking late in the pregnancy can also cause minor contractions...
I've had some mighty big udders, and some might uncomfortable goats, but I would never milk one pre-kidding.  
Just my 2 cents worth, for future reference.

I've never noticed an 'old' doe getting congested, but that could be coincidence...usually the 1st and 2nd fresheners are the only ones who have that issue here.

If you 'can't' involve a vet, I'd go to FiascoFarms and read up on mastitis there....there are  a bunch of different kinds and w/out seeing / feeling her udder it's too hard to 'diagnose' online.  It could be a staph infection.
It could be a lot of things...


----------



## dhansen (Mar 15, 2010)

I had something similar with my 5 yr. old nubian, although I did not milk her before she kidded.  She had never had congestion/mastitis before.  I milked out the lumpy side, and used "Today" in that side three days in a row.  I also put tape on that udder so that the kids could not nurse.  Then I milked her out for the next 4 days on that side and let the babies back on that side.  She is somewhat smaller on that side, but not more lumps or yucky milk.  She still has plenty for her kids.


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, I managed to borrow a mastitis test and she tested negative. I don't know if that means she's really negative, or if it could be a false negative, or what. The milk is still normal, there's just really not enough of it coming out for how huge her udder is. After the kids were away from her for 24 hours being bottle fed, I was only able to milk out maybe a cup of milk before no more would come out, and she's normally at least a half gallon a day producer. The udder is still very big and hard at the top, but not hot and doesn't seem painful.  

I would not normally want to milk a doe pre-kidding either, but since her udder is a little saggy from size and old age, when it was that full she was literally stepping on it when she tried to get up and down from sleeping, and I did not want to see her tear it with her feet. 

I am giving her an udder massage twice a day with some udder cream, putting warm wet towels on her udder, and using some essential oils on it that help with swelling, pain, and infection. I'd rather try that before having to use a chemical antibiotic, but I do have some systemic antibiotics on hand if I need to go that route. 

I'll try to get some pictures, but I don't know if that will shed any light on the situation.

 Poor old girl...I think I made a mistake buying these older does. We have had nothing but trouble with them this year. We planned on breeding them a couple of years, then retiring them to pet homes and keeping their daughters, but so far we have gotten three stillborn kids, three bucklings, and only one doeling who won't make enough milk for our needs because she's a miniature. :/


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 17, 2010)

I am pretty sure now it is mastitis, even though her milk comes out normal looking and she still tests normal.  

The side of her udder that had problems before we got her is now one solid, hot and swollen lump. I think it is so big it is telling her that she doesn't have room for more milk because she is so full, it sort of crushes against the side that is normal still, keeping it from being able to fill. She has a slight fever, is off her feed, and just wants to lay in the shade panting. I've started treatment for mastitis, and will stop trying to milk that side for good. I have not milked it at all before this spring because the people we bought her from said it didn't make milk anymore...but this year I had hopes of bringing that side back because nothing seemed wrong with it. She did fill up there, but when it started getting milked/nursed on, this happened. Depending on the outcome of this, we will have to decide whether to try one more year breeding her. I really want a doe out of this girl, she's a beautiful doe and a heavy producer, but I don't want to risk her life for it either.


----------



## Horsefly (Mar 18, 2010)

Aww I don't have any advice to give you but I hope things start looking better for you and you herd.
I also have a sort of related question, can a doe get mastitis when they aren't in milk?


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 18, 2010)

She should be on some type of antibiotic but I'm not sure what they use for mastitis in goats. I would also get Probios in her. If she is off her feed you want to make sure her rumen is working ok.

I wouldn't think they could get mastitis when not in milk but I'm not positive on that.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 18, 2010)

They can get mastitis when not milking if something gets in to cause an infection.  

I'd still milk out that side, unless you're treating with meds that say not to.  Frequent milking helps get rid of the mastitis.


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 21, 2010)

After antibiotics, probiotics, and vitamin B, Flora is doing well again and has decided to take over nursing both kids again. I milked her out every few hours during the mastitis, and once the kids are weaned, I think it may be best to let the problematic side dry up and stay that way. We have never had any problems with Flora until I started trying to milk the side that was messed up from previous mastitis, and that seems to be the only side that was infected this time.


----------



## Horsefly (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm glad to hear Flora is doing better, I was thinking about her today.


----------

